# E60'S with Wood Door Trim



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

To those of you concerned with E60's, 545 or 530 with the premium package and poplar wood trim. My brother's 545 arrived at the dealer today 6/16/03 with poplar wood trim on the doors too. This car 
was produced about the first week of September. The sales person said that they had received some customer 530's with the premium package that had poplar wood trim on the doors too. His is the only one I've personally seen with the wood trim on the doors. My 545 is scheduled to arrive in about a week or so. I will provide an up date.

This at least adds credibility to the fact that BMW plans to deliver 530 and 545 series cars that have the poplar wood trim opton with the wood trim on the doors too.

Regarding the lower rear bumper lens, his 545 still had the black inserts as I assume mine will also have instead of the lens. Fortunately, this is something that is somewhat easy to solve. I will appreciate it if anyone has seen any US E60, with the red lens delivered or any documentation on what BMW's intentions are regarding this matter on the '04 E60.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

VANF said:


> To those of you concerned with E60's, 545 or 530 with the premium package and poplar wood trim. My brother's 545 arrived at the dealer today 6/16/03 with poplar wood trim on the doors too. This car
> was produced about the first week of September. The sales person said that they had received some customer 530's with the premium package that had poplar wood trim on the doors too. His is the only one I've personally seen with the wood trim on the doors. My 545 is scheduled to arrive in about a week or so. I will provide an up date.
> 
> This at least adds credibility to the fact that BMW plans to deliver 530 and 545 series cars that have the poplar wood trim opton with the wood trim on the doors too.
> ...


Pictures??? 

Chris


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

I do not have pictures at this time, but I will try to get pictures when I see him this weekend.
He lives about 40 miles from me and I did not expect his car to been in when I went by the dealers. In fact, I saw his car before the did. 

But it most certainly had the poplar wood trim on the doors too. 

Again my car should be in by late next week. I expect it to have the wood trim as it is a 545 also. Obviously, I would be livid if mine did not have it. The funny part about it would be that he would probably would accept the titanium door trim, I would not.


----------



## MojoJojo (Oct 10, 2003)

This may be the case for poplar trim but IS NOT the case for the Anthracite Trim option. This was the straw that broke the camels back and I cancelled my 545i order.

One should receive far better materials, disclosure, and service when paying $64 thousand dollars for a car. I have lost much respect for BMW this go around.


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Attached is a photo of 545 delivered in Texas on 9/16 with poplar wood trim in instument panel and door trim. One down, one to go.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

VANF said:


> Attached is a photo of 545 delivered in Texas on 9/16 with poplar wood trim in instument panel and door trim. One down, one to go.


Any more pictures of the interior on this particular car? I've been looking for a picture of the gray interior + poplar trim for the longest time!


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Lomag, sorry that the attached pictures are somewhat limited. My brother emailed these to me as I had told him someone else wanted to see the poplar wood door trim. He also said he wanted me to see what my car would look like incase the ship that is due in Charleston with mine on it tomorrow, sinks. Mine is the same sterling grey however it will have black interior. We both will tint the windows 35%.

I may be over his way this weekend. Let me know what specifically you would like to see photos of on the interior. If I get over there this weekend, I will try to get them for you.

Also he has been a long term multiple BMW owner. From "M" series, 540 and now 545. He is very pleased with fit finish and interior on his 545. He had the grey interior on his 540. While the photos do not show it we think it is darker than the 540 gray. Not as light as photos show in our opinion.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

Great! I was hoping for an interior shot similar to the one below in order to compare them. I cant seem to find anyone who has pictures of the gray interior or even have it in a show room. IMO its the best one. For me biege is too yellow and black hides all the details and looks dull. Gray is just right. Just having a tough time deciding between poplar and anthracite wood which is shown below. I think it looks killer with the anthracite but haven't seen a similar picture with poplar to compare. Thanks!!!


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Lomag, hopefully, and I most likely will, cross paths with my brother this weekend. I will attempt to get the phote similiar to the one you supplied. I will probably try to take some others too.


----------



## katmai (Oct 18, 2003)

*Any more interior pictures of your 545?*

Hi VANF,

I would love to see more interior pictures of your 545i (grey leather + poplar wood). Your brother did not order sport package on his 545i? How is the driving compare with sport package and without sport package?

Thanks,


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

I was not able to cross paths with my brother last weekend as I had anticipated. However, this weekend we should see each other. His car is the 545 with the gray interior with poplar trim. My 545 with the balck interior is due this sunday at the dealership which obviously means the truck could be there now to next Tuedsay or Wednesday.

I plan and hope to take lots of interior and exterior pictures of his car this weekend. I will provide.

As far as the ride between the sport and non sport, I am not a good source for that information. I liked the larger sport wheels and appearance of the sport wheels. However, I was not into the harder ride and having to get winter tires. Also run flats did not add anything to the deal for me. Just a personal opinion. If I could have got the larger and more attractive sport wheels with out run flats I would have more readily considered the sport pkg. 

My brother said that the the drive and ride of the 545 non sport over his 540 was much better. I believe any one that likes the harder ride of the sport package will get a little better handling car. Again, my brother said that the 545 non sport handled terrific.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

VANF,

Please take a picture of the rear center console where the AC vents are. Does your brother have rear seat heating or those awfull looking plastic plugs? I believe there should be some wood trim there too, atleast on the 545.

Thanks!!


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Lomag, sorry for the delay in getting the pictures. My brother lives about 50 miles away and our schdules just did not meet for the week. I will try to take plenty of interior photos including the ones that you have requested.

No he did not get rear seat heating and I will take a photo of the rear of the console.

My silver gray/black 545 was due to be dropped at the dealers on Sunday 10/26. Just got a call from the customer advisor at 10:30 am Saturday that it got in Friday. Sort of what I expected. Now if I can get the wife to get dressed which takes 1 1/2 hours so we can go to the dealership to look at it. Learned not to push her as she gets even slower.

My brother keeps saying he is very happy with his 545. Says he loved his 540 and likes the 545 even better.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

No complaints here. Whenever you meetup is great with me. I've got to wait until March so I'm really not in any rush! Thanks


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Lomag, I got the pictures of the 545 interior. I will post a couple of them when I get my camera batteries charged.

Also, his car with the gray interior has what has been refered to as plugs on the back of the center console. However, they are plugs that look like cigarette lighter's as they cover the 12 accessory receptical.
They look OK and they are functional.

Check you pm


----------



## katmai (Oct 18, 2003)

VANF,

Is the 540 a non package? When you brother compared the drive and ride of the 545 non sport over his 540. Thanks for taking time to get the photos.

Thanks,


----------



## VANF (Oct 2, 2003)

Attached a ouple of photos of E60 gray interior trim. Sorry for the delay.

Regarding the question about the sport vs. non sport ride, drive and handling. I have only driven the non sport 545. All I can say about the non sport 545 is that the 6 speed auto is very smooth and the acceleration is very fast and responsive. While my E39 was terrific, the E60 is even better.


----------

